# Necessary for incubator?



## poh1984 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi i am in Thailand. Is it necessary a need for a incubator for indian star tortoise and red foot tortoise? Can i just keep the eggs in the cupboard as the room temperature is about 29-32 degree here


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 27, 2013)

poh1984 said:


> hi i am in Thailand. Is it necessary a need for a incubator for indian star tortoise and red foot tortoise? Can i just keep the eggs in the cupboard as the room temperature is about 29-32 degree here



room temperature doesn't necessarily remain constant throughout the day...... the incubator will keep the temps constant.......... and cupboard really isn't the safest place to keep such precious eggs..... more like golden eggs for me if i had ....... if i were you either i would make a DIY incubator to keep the price low or buy a new incubator..........


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2013)

shanu303 said:


> poh1984 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i am in Thailand. Is it necessary a need for a incubator for indian star tortoise and red foot tortoise? Can i just keep the eggs in the cupboard as the room temperature is about 29-32 degree here
> ...


right on the money ......

Which ever you choose ....home made vs. store bought :
Remember to set up days prior to egg placement ....check often to get your temps and humidity stable before you place your eggs.
An amazing feat no less to hatch out your own torts'... and even more bewildering ....with non perfect conditions Mother Nature has a way of these guys hatching All Natural' in the wild .....while at home with perfect conditions your lucky to get 60% to hatch .
JD~


PS: Did I mention â€¦ â€œ Patienceâ€ ? â€¦â€¦ it will test anyoneâ€™s to the limit


----------



## poh1984 (May 22, 2013)

shanu303 said:


> poh1984 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i am in Thailand. Is it necessary a need for a incubator for indian star tortoise and red foot tortoise? Can i just keep the eggs in the cupboard as the room temperature is about 29-32 degree here
> ...



hi so is better to purchase an incubator? rather than put them in cardboard? (which i did it for my gecko)


----------

